# Good Wood Gone Bad



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

In 2005 Huricane Rita rearanged my yard. I have 5.2 acers of the best dirt money can buy. 18 to 24 inches of jet black top soil, and with good dirt come nice trees. When I bought my place it had one tree over 9ft across and 8 or 9 over 6ft across. I lost the 9 footer early in the morning the year Californa had the earthquake that collapsed all the overpasses. In 2005 I lost 40+ oak trees from 6 inches to 4ft. Well due to being financialy challenged, most of the trees still are on the ground. Well I have one of the best neighbors on the planet. This guy owns 2300 acers of farm land and has all the toys I guy could want. Well he called me the other day to tell me he bought a Bobcat. Cool I said. I went over to see it and he said, "Will that clean up your yard". I said it would if it had a claw bucket on it. Well he calls me the next day to say he bought a claw bucket and wanted to know If I could come down and help him put it on. I did and then I asked him what you want to do now. He said " take it home and be carefull. Well I drove it home at a cool 1.5 mph about 1/4 mile to my home.:laughing: And after 6 or 7 hours I cleard about an acer of down trees and here are the pictures. He also loaned me an 026 Stiel Chainsaw to cut the trees, . That is one haurse of a chainsaw.
The first pic shows what my front yard looked like before the storm.
The second pic shows after the storm
The third pic Bobcat and burning pile in background.
The forth pic, is after 6 or 7 hours of work.
The last is what Darrel missed out on because he live too far away.
And sorry Darel I tried to give them away, but no one what come and get them. All Water Oaks, Pin Oaks.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Thats truly a heart breaker. But at least you got a righteous neighbor !


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Yeah that's a heartbreaker. 

But I see what looks like a couple of oak logs there that may still have been solid enough to mill.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep Some of the logs are quite millable. The largest of them (36") only had about 3" or 4" inches of rot around the outside. I cut one up that was laying on its side on the ground and still growing. when I cut it up, it was good all the way through. The saddest thing about the whole mess is I live 2 houses from a large mill. But due to the fact there where so many trees lost in the storm, the log market was flooded and no one wanted then. The picture I post are just of the front yard. The back yard has the bigger trees down and even with the use of the Bobcat and large chainsaw, They arent going anywhere. I will have to wait on the termite to eat them.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Well friends This is just my luck. Just when I get the front 2 1/2 acers cleaned up from the storm of 05, we have another huricane heading right for me. I guess Daren is going to have one more chance at some 500 year old Oak trees. I will know if we are going to have to run for the hills by Sunday morning. Yall put your orders in now, I only have a few hundred trees left.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Handyman said:


> Well friends This is just my luck. Just when I get the front 2 1/2 acers cleaned up from the storm of 05, we have another huricane heading right for me.


It's not looking good is it ? Be safe.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Good luck with the storm Handyman. I hope it misses you.

Gerry


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

Stay strong and good luck


----------

